# Best free tips?



## Kobra Danger (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi there does anyone know any place where we can find good free tips to raise our bank roll if we don't want to risk high on the start?


----------



## Emperor (Jul 9, 2019)

Yes You can download my Free App at Goggle Play
no Advertising - there is a Free Section with a lot of high quality Odds









						EmperorBetting - Tips for Football - Apps on Google Play
					

Best Betting Tips for Football , join us be an "EMPEROR"




					play.google.com


----------



## costyend (Jul 10, 2019)

You can go on betfame.com and follow armando coci from free tipsters. He have 60% rate per month.


----------



## Kobra Danger (Jul 10, 2019)

costyend said:


> You can go on betfame.com and follow armando coci from free tipsters. He have 60% rate per month.


Thank you


----------



## Kobra Danger (Jul 11, 2019)

Emperor said:


> Yes You can download my Free App at Goggle Play
> no Advertising - there is a Free Section with a lot of high quality Odds
> 
> 
> ...







Hi 

Thanks for the advice, I've downloaded the app but it don't show any games


----------



## slotsug (Jul 11, 2019)

Well I would like to advise you a online casino game: Gamemania 
1 . Free Deposits. 
2 . Lots of Entertaining Casino games.
3 . Best gaming experience in Kenya.
4 . High winning rate with odds of up to x120.


----------



## Kobra Danger (Jul 11, 2019)

Not interested in this kind oglf gambling thanks


----------



## kimberly (Jul 12, 2019)

I think that on be best casinos tip are always on the casino site?


----------



## Emperor (Jul 15, 2019)

Kobra Danger said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the advice, I've downloaded the app but it don't show any games


Explain me what not working . Can also be a Android version problem.

We made an UPDATE  - Try This link in Play Store
There is allways a Free Section for non Subscribers









						Betting Tips for Winners App - Apps on Google Play
					

Betting tips win for winner with fixed game App for elite tipsters




					play.google.com
				




Betting Union Sports - Betting Tips


----------



## Giresse (Jul 25, 2019)

Emperor said:


> Yes You can download my Free App at Goggle Play
> no Advertising - there is a Free Section with a lot of high quality Odds
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, am going to try it out, please let me know, what is your hit rate?


----------



## Stanleyokoto (Aug 16, 2019)

*Bibao vs Barcelona- over 2.5
*Bayern Munich to win- ht/ft


----------



## ken (Aug 16, 2019)

Kobra Danger said:


> Hi there does anyone know any place where we can find good free tips to raise our bank roll if we don't want to risk high on the start?


Hi Kobra, there are many sites out there offering free tips but from experience I recommend blogabet and punters2pro, basically to find a good tipster you must be willing to spend some cash, i do not trust the free tips services, the sayings goes "what you pay is what you get". good luck mate


----------



## Giresse (Aug 24, 2019)

i totally share your view ken, gret advice there


----------



## AHAY (Aug 24, 2019)

Try this book

Against Sense: Choose the different way to make money 
Financial Freedom with only 3 000$
use sports betting as an investment 






						Against Sense: Choose The Different Way to Make Money : Use Sports Betting as an Investment, Cash Flow With Only 3 000 $ eBook : HAMMAMI, AH.: Amazon.co.uk: Books
					

Against Sense: Choose The Different Way to Make Money : Use Sports Betting as an Investment, Cash Flow With Only 3 000 $ eBook : HAMMAMI, AH.: Amazon.co.uk: Books



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## AHAY (Aug 24, 2019)

DateTeam 1Team 2BetOddsStakeROI (forecast)Actual result11/08/2019PSGNimes1X1,02$500,00$10,00Won16/08/2019Bayern munichHertha berlin1X1,04$1 000,00$40,00Won17/08/2019Borussia dortmundAugsburg1X1,04$1 000,00$40,00Won17/08/2019ArsenalBurnley1X1,071$1 000.00$71.00Won19/08/2019DjurgardenEskilstuna1X1,04$1 000,00$40,00-24/08/2019Real madridValladolid1X1,04$1 000,00$40,00cancelled25/08/2019BarcelonaReal Betis1X1,04$1 000,00$40,00-25/08/2019TottenhamNewcastle1X1,071$500,00$35,50-26/08/2019Inter milanLecce1X1,04$1 000,00$40,00-Average odds1,045Total$316.5$161

I will share my picks with you (this the against senses strategy), invest in games with high probability and low ROI


----------



## AHAY (Aug 24, 2019)

I will play victoria Plzen vs Opava with 660 $ odds: 1.04
500$ for Tottenham 
1000 $ for Barcelone
i cancelled Inter Milan (i do not have enough capital)


----------



## AHAY (Aug 24, 2019)

I will update the table tomorrow


----------



## Giresse (Aug 25, 2019)

Thanks Ahay, please share your full betting history so we can make a better decision


----------



## costyend (Aug 28, 2019)

You are invited all to https://youcanpayless.com 
We will buy togheter premium tips with high win rate. For example for 1 tip that cost 100$ we will be able to buy it with 4$


----------



## Giresse (Aug 29, 2019)

thanks for sharing costyend


----------



## Giresse (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi Ahay, I see you haven't updated the results table so i'll help you post the results for the other fixtures, this strategy seems to be the holy grail mate, really amazing! but we need to try it for maybe 2 to 4 months before making conclusions and I still believe this strategy will be even greater if we use a trading software like vip-ibc, this way we always have highest odds thus greater profits to cover the losses.  

DjurgardenEskilstuna1X1,04$1 000,00$40,00-won(3-0)24/08/2019Real madridValladolid1X1,04$1 000,00$40,00cancelled25/08/2019BarcelonaReal Betis1X1,04$1 000,00$40,00won (5-2)25/08/2019TottenhamNewcastle1X1,071$500,00$35,50lost (0-1)26/08/2019Inter milanLecce1X1,04$1 000,00$40,00won (4-0)


----------



## davida333 (Sep 3, 2019)

Check out the Fairplay999 site. You'll find a lot of useful tips under the Support page in FAQs.


----------



## SuperStat (Sep 9, 2019)

I'm testing betwithinsight.com pre-launch and think it's probably going to change how I bet. Do you prefer a low odds high stake tip? Or like me a low stake big odds? They don't come off anywhere near a much but when they do it's much sweeter!


----------



## Giresse (Sep 13, 2019)

hi, please share your betting bot's winning rate. have you tested it for over 2 to 3 months to see if the results are consistent?


----------



## rateandbet (Sep 14, 2019)

Kobra Danger said:


> Hi there does anyone know any place where we can find good free tips to raise our bank roll if we don't want to risk high on the start?



see rateandbet.com


----------



## Giresse (Oct 19, 2019)

Giresse said:


> Hi Ahay, I see you haven't updated the results table so i'll help you post the results for the other fixtures, this strategy seems to be the holy grail mate, really amazing! but we need to try it for maybe 2 to 4 months before making conclusions and I still believe this strategy will be even greater if we use a trading software like vip-ibc, this way we always have highest odds thus greater profits to cover the losses.
> 
> DjurgardenEskilstuna1X1,04$1 000,00$40,00-won(3-0)24/08/2019Real madridValladolid1X1,04$1 000,00$40,00cancelled25/08/2019BarcelonaReal Betis1X1,04$1 000,00$40,00won (5-2)25/08/2019TottenhamNewcastle1X1,071$500,00$35,50lost (0-1)26/08/2019Inter milanLecce1X1,04$1 000,00$40,00won (4-0)



AHAY, pleas share the update version of the betting stategy, thankx


----------



## ken (Oct 20, 2019)

I will also be testing it on my vip-ibc account, will share more details on how it's going to be as time goes on.


----------



## Giresse (Oct 26, 2019)

ok, thanks


----------



## ALBID (Oct 27, 2019)

Dont Know If Any Will Check This Reply But I Will Give To All
The First Matches For Free 
Not Picks/Tips And Odd 15+
Just Contact Me premiumbetting18@gmail.com Will Make A Lot Of Money
Contact Me As Soon As Possible Will Talk There

Ps : Hope Admins Dont Ban


----------



## Tamsy (Oct 27, 2019)

I would recommend using Tipstrr, they offer free tips every day from different inform tipsters on their site.  
And you can choose ur own portfolio... some really good tipsters over there that's free. I'm only using one paid service atm. Here's a Tipstrr review as well.


----------



## ken (Oct 27, 2019)

Hi Tamsy, the tips at Tipstr r are really good but after opening a VIP-IBC account their support mentioned about free tips service which they are offering. I'm currently trying them out, I encourage to try also so that we can both be sure if they are actually good or if those of Tipstr r are better https://bet-ibc.com/tips/


----------



## Zucososh (Oct 29, 2019)

Great info, guys!


----------



## Giresse (Oct 30, 2019)

ken said:


> Hi Tamsy, the tips at Tipstr r are really good but after opening a VIP-IBC account their support mentioned about free tips service which they are offering. I'm currently trying them out, I encourage to try also so that we can both be sure if they are actually good or if those of Tipstr r are better https://bet-ibc.com/tips/



I've tried these tips before and won some games, I like how they predict mostly lower Leagues. I might start betting on these second and third division Leagues as well. Thanks for sharing


----------



## archanaluthra (Oct 31, 2019)

you can you my Free App


----------



## BetHunter (Oct 31, 2019)

I started on blogabet many years ago and its been doing just fine for me when i first started


----------



## rateandbet (Nov 2, 2019)

Greetings again,
Can you, guys, visit www.rateandbet.com and see if it is good and maybe useful. It is a new site and any comment will be in help. We want to make a fair play in predictions. Good luck thou with your bets.


----------



## Giresse (Nov 9, 2019)

BetHunter said:


> I started on blogabet many years ago and its been doing just fine for me when i first started



hi BetHunter, I also believe when it comes to tips blogabet is handsdown a reference, thanks for sharing.


----------



## LBN() (Nov 26, 2019)

Try to give tipsprediction.com a go, they are free and they look good at what they are doing.


----------



## Giresse (Nov 30, 2019)

Ok, I will give it a try and see how it goes, I've tested lots of free tips sites and to be honnest as a pro in the industry, I only recommend few of them. For new punters, you need to watch matches and analyse the injured players, recent stats and the like, surely it'll take some time but if you stay consistent with your betting and treat it seriousy it will pay off.


----------



## BettingSuccess (Dec 3, 2019)

Kobra Danger said:


> Hi there does anyone know any place where we can find good free tips to raise our bank roll if we don't want to risk high on the start?



Personally i give ALL MY TIPS and i do not ask ANY SUBSCRIPTION or ANY FUCK... VIP PASS
My way to see Tipster Work : You give FREELY your bets, and IF YOU WIN ( That's my case ) you ask a part of benefits only.


----------



## Giresse (Dec 14, 2019)

This is very nice of you Betting Success! To give free bets upfront! Please keep up the good work.


----------



## ken (Jan 4, 2020)

Sorry to disagree, but Betting Success can't keep sharing these tips for free! At some point he will have to charge a fee. only a broker or an agent like bet-ibc, asianco, etc can afford to share great tips consistently for free.


----------



## Giresse (Jan 11, 2020)

true, at some point he will have to charge bettors a premium fee or create a vip group as most pro tipsters do, can you please share the link to the free tips you are talking about? and also, how accurate are they?


----------



## alike1 (Feb 7, 2020)

costyend said:


> You can go on betfame.com and follow armando coci from free tipsters. He have 60% rate per month.


Hello, do you have experience with this website? I find out that exactly the same page with same engine etc is betkingtipsters.com  but even there the results of tipster are unbelivable? did someone try this website please? I dont want to spend money if im 99% sure its a fake


----------



## Asgardcasinodk (Feb 7, 2020)

There are weekly free bets at Leovegas.com


----------



## Ecky (Feb 11, 2020)

Kobra Danger said:


> Hi there does anyone know any place where we can find good free tips to raise our bank roll if we don't want to risk high on the start?


I can advice an app with free sport tips (Profi Tipster App) with high hit rates and positive ROI: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=hu.lexecon.tipster


----------



## Giresse (Feb 12, 2020)

nice apps there guys but you really don't need those as most of these bots are surely going to loose in the long run. Better to trust a tipster who takes out time to analyse the game and all aspects involved and better still makes such analysis avalible for the followers. I know lots of them but you can also check the free analysis/predictions offered by the agent bet-ibc https://bet-ibc.com/tips/ . They take out time to analyse these game in depth and this is something not to take for granted.


----------



## alike1 (Feb 12, 2020)

does someone have experience with betkingtipsters.com  or betfame.com ? unbelievable stats..


----------



## alexshd (Feb 12, 2020)

I recommend this Android app, I've been banking very good with them, they have about 75% winning rate, which is a lot more than other apps I've used:








						Winning Tips - Football Betting Tips & Predictions - Apps on Google Play
					

Get free football predictions with a high chance of winning from our professional betting team for today.  Our team carefully analyses events on a daily basis and with the help of our Artificial Intelligence system, picks the games that have the highest success rate.  We provide Free or VIP...




					play.google.com


----------



## alike1 (Feb 12, 2020)

alexshd said:


> I recommend this Android app, I've been banking very good with them, they have about 75% winning rate, which is a lot more than other apps I've used:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure, you created account few minutes ago and recommend some app with 75% win ratio, haha.. fucking scammers


----------



## alexshd (Feb 12, 2020)

If you don't belive, you can see with your own eyes by following the daily free tips.


----------



## nikatabarkin7 (Feb 15, 2020)

kimberly said:


> I think that on be best casinos tip are always on the casino site?


Explain me what not working . Can also be a Android version problem.


----------



## Giresse (Feb 19, 2020)

alexshd said:


> If you don't belive, you can see with your own eyes by following the daily free tips.


where do you post these tips, so we can compare them with other sites and apps?


----------



## stone (Feb 19, 2020)

Kobra Danger said:


> Hi there does anyone know any place where we can find good free tips to raise our bank roll if we don't want to risk high on the start?


 
Kobra i could offer you some tips to rise if you want! DM


----------



## alexshd (Feb 21, 2020)

Giresse said:


> where do you post these tips, so we can compare them with other sites and apps?


I don't understand your question, I shared the link on my previous post.


----------



## Giresse (Mar 4, 2020)

Yes Alexshd, thanks for sharing. I will check it shortly, great one there!


----------



## Giresse (Mar 11, 2020)

ken said:


> Hi Tamsy, the tips at Tipstr r are really good but after opening a VIP-IBC account their support mentioned about free tips service which they are offering. I'm currently trying them out, I encourage to try also so that we can both be sure if they are actually good or if those of Tipstr r are better https://bet-ibc.com/tips/



hi dear, did you finally compare the stats? I find the tips offered here https://bet-ibc.com/tips/ better than those on tipstr!


----------



## Whiteowlbetting (Mar 15, 2020)

Kobra Danger said:


> Hi there does anyone know any place where we can find good free tips to raise our bank roll if we don't want to risk high on the start?


Hello there! You could consider joining our free Telegram channel where we will post some free tips. These tips are all from verified and proofed tipsters, which we select carefully. Long term profit guaranteed! Join us: https://t.me/whiteowlbettingfree


----------



## kandilop (Mar 17, 2020)

I advise you to follow the latest bonuses for a particular game. There are a lot of such sites now.


----------



## dpk (Mar 21, 2020)

yes there are many sites with such offers on the internet but I do not know if I can put a list here


----------



## Giresse (Mar 25, 2020)

dpk said:


> yes there are many sites with such offers on the internet but I do not know if I can put a list here


Please share


----------

